# Basement window well



## NormZ (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm thinking about installling a window well into my existing concrete basement. Has anyone used the "plastic" window wells now available? One of the more popular brands is Bilco's ScapeWel, but there are several other similar brands available.

Does the plastic hold up over time? Are the matched covers durable and do they stay in place (ie, not blow away in the wind)?

I plan on doing this myself, except for cutting the concrete. I plan to dig an 18" trench all the way down to the drain tile and fill with gravel for drainage. Any other installation suggestions?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

I have installed the Bilco one a job and also installed another brand (I can't recall the name) on a different site.

Both seemed like good products. The Bilco I think was better, the "lid" did not appear to be the type to go traveling with the wind.  But I have not been back to see if they are still intact. 

I would recommend that you use gravel fill around the entire unit. And you are doing well by making sure you have gotten down to the drain system around the house.

When we set them, we mark the location of two holes then drill and set it with a wedge type anchor. That will hold it in place, then drill and set the rest of your anchors. It is a fairly easy install.

Tom


----------



## NormZ (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Tom,

My ScapeWel arrived. I have the excavator coming out on Thursday this week (decided to contract that out as well) and the concrete cutter is coming on Friday. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds Good! 

Tom


----------

